# [SOLVED] Unknown symbol __alloc_pages_nodemask (err -22)

## pgu

I just

```
emerge -v app-emulation/virtualbox-modules
```

But there seem to be problems with symbol/versions:

# modprobe vboxdrv

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Invalid argument

# dmesg |tail

[13610.419097] vboxdrv: disagrees about version of symbol sched_setscheduler

[13610.419099] vboxdrv: Unknown symbol sched_setscheduler (err -22)

[13610.419105] vboxdrv: disagrees about version of symbol wake_up_process

[13610.419107] vboxdrv: Unknown symbol wake_up_process (err -22)

[13610.419124] vboxdrv: disagrees about version of symbol __free_pages

[13610.419125] vboxdrv: Unknown symbol __free_pages (err -22)

[13610.419126] vboxdrv: disagrees about version of symbol find_vma

[13610.419127] vboxdrv: Unknown symbol find_vma (err -22)

[13610.419163] vboxdrv: disagrees about version of symbol __alloc_pages_nodemask

[13610.419164] vboxdrv: Unknown symbol __alloc_pages_nodemask (err -22)

# locate vboxdrv

/lib64/modules/3.16.5-gentoo/misc/vboxdrv.ko

What do I have to do in order to make the symbols available to vboxdrv and friends?Last edited by pgu on Fri Nov 28, 2014 5:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pgu

It seems like this was due to some kernel symbol selection. I did a make mrproper, removed all the kernel modules, copied my old .config file (where I basically compile most of the drivers I'm using into the kernel), and then compiled the kernel and installed. Fortunately the problem was gone. Then I re-emerged the virtualbox modules and they loaded fine.

----------

